# Blinds



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I know everyone has an opinion , but wanting a pop up blind this year... recommendations ? I had an Ameristep a few years back that was a major pain.

Thanks


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Look at Lucky's Blinds. Easy to set up, made with quality materials, and made here in Michigan.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Every hub style blind I've had has been an Ameristep. The more you put it up the better you get at it.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

Last year I tried one of those Ameristep chair blinds. It's easy to carry, comfortable and has the leafy cover to break up your outline. Not quite as forgiving as an enclosed blind, but alot quicker to setup and move.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I have used the full size Double bull Matrix and the original T5 hub style by Double bull. Primos now produces them. My favorite is the T5 or the Shack Attack. Plenty of room for one guy filming or two guys side by side. Quicker to break down and easier to manage when relocating.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

LUCKYS gets my vote too...


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I've used all of the above, and have to back up EZ.....Double Bull blinds are the best way to go if you are going to be mobile. 

Lucky's blinds are nice if you are going to leave it in one spot.....they are not very easy to carry around the woods.

Amersistep will typically last you about 1-2 seasons before something breaks.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

This will be my sixth season with my Ameristep Brickhouse and I have been very satisfied so far. Admittedly, it hasn't gotten a lot of use as I prefer not to use it unless I know that I am going to be hunting in the rain, filming or hunting with a kid or newbie who has a hard time staying still. I've humped it in a half mile at times and it's not a back-breaker but I sure wouldn't want to haul it around from spot to spot. Fits two people comfortably. I've done three before but it's a little tight. I think I paid around $120 for it so the price was right as well. It has held up well to the limited use at has received.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Field and stream from Dicks Sports.I have one that has been up on a platform since 2010 and still good.Just have to tie it down good and put a post in middle during winter so snow won't cave it in.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Feather Mucker said:


> Last year I tried one of those Ameristep chair blinds. It's easy to carry, comfortable and has the leafy cover to break up your outline. Not quite as forgiving as an enclosed blind, but alot quicker to setup and move.


I just wish they made those with feet. So they could walk back to their owner. I let my lazy brother in law borrow mine, never returned it, questioned him about it, now the worthless loser moved out of state.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Double Bull is the only way to go!


----------



## turkeyslayer1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Lucky's all the way! Michigan made to boot.


----------

